# "How often do you change their potty pad?"



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I swear there was just a thread of this same exact nature but I can't for the life of me find it, I don't know why because I feel like I JUST saw it recently but I'm going to ask again because I want to know what you guys said/say...

How often do you swap out potty pads for indoor poo/pee-ers?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I pick up the poo right when they do it or I spot it..It can easily stink up the room, so I pick it up with some toilet paper and flush it down the toilet. I usually change it a couple times a day, but I have like 3 pads throughout my apartment in hidden spots.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Same here, I pick up the poo right away, then usually the pee pad after he's used it two or three times. He's a small thing, so his pee spots aren't that big.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Same here, I pick up the poo right away, then usually the pee pad after he's used it two or three times. He's a small thing, so his pee spots aren't that big.


same here.....


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't use disposable pads. I use washable ones (human bed liners for incontinence) so I don't have to swap out so often...and less waste for the landfills. Anyway, BM is picked up immediately and pads are taken up every evening if it's a sunny day. More often if it rains because they use them more. Mind you, I have several pads plus a doggy door so they generally go in and out throughout the day. And this is for the adults, not when I have pups or a mom and litter. Those are changed several times throughout the day because they are messier.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Same here, I pick up the poo right away, then usually the pee pad after he's used it two or three times. He's a small thing, so his pee spots aren't that big.


Same here aswell.
I also flush the poos down the loo.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Great guys thanks  That's what I have been doing too.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I use paper, as in newspaper.. and as soon as its soiled I just remove it and toss it, and lay down new paper.
We get tons of free weeklies so it's a good way to re-use them.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I use a UGODOG litter tray and line it with a pad. It gets changed daily.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I used to change after every pee as I didn't want Zoey stepping in it. But now I use The UGODOG Litter tray and change daily, but poop is picked and flushed immed.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I pick up the poop right away, and I change the pads usually once a day, or if they're outside a lot, every other day. 
But all that will change very soon. No potties in the house after we move


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Same here.... I keep a box of tissues by their pads so when they poop I pic it up right away and flush, then change about once a day as well, but I keep 3 pads down.

Lori


----------

